# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  جوابات الاسطي حراجي الجط

## ابن طيبة

*جوابات الاسطي حراجي الجط

هنا الاشعار المسموعة و المقروءة  لابن ابنود
ابن قنا
هنا اشعار   
عبدالرحمن الابنودي

لن تقراها فقط و لكن سوف تسمعها ايضا

اول القصائد

يامنه

استمع

 هنا

او هنا

اقرأ

يامنة

والله وشبت يا عبد الرُّحمان !!
أبيض شعرك
عجّزت يا واد .؟
ياواد 
مُسْرَعْ؟
ما أسرع مرور الأيام !
ميتى وكيف؟
عاد اللي يعجّز في بلاده
غير اللي يعجز ضيف !!
عاد 
بلاده
هلكوك النسوان؟
شفتك مرة في التلفزيون
ومرة .. وروني صورتك في الجورنان
قلت: كبر عبد الرحمان !!
أمال انا على كده مت بقى لي ميت حول ؟ 
ميت حول
والله خايفة ياوليدي القعدة لتطول
ياوليدي
خايفة العمر يطول
مات الشيخ محمود
وماتت فاطنة ابْ قنديل
واتباع كرمابْ غبّان
وانا لسة حية..
حية 
وباين حاحيا كمان وكمان
عشت كتير
عشت لحد ماشفتك عجّزت يا عبد الرحمان
وقالولي قال خَلَّفت
وانت عجوز خلَّفت يااخوي؟؟
وبنات..!!؟
أمال كنت بتعمل إيه
طيلة العمر اللي فات؟
دلوقت مافقت؟
دلوقت 
ما فقت 
وجايبهم دِلْوكْ تعمل بيهم إيه؟ 
على كلٍّ ..
أهي ريحة من ريحتك عالأرض.
يونسُّوا بعض
ماشي يا عبد الرحمان
أهو عشنا وطلنا منك بصة وشمة
 نلنا رؤياك و لقياك
دلوك بس ما فكرت ف يامنة وقلت: يا عمة؟؟
حبيبي انت يا عبدالرحمان
الله حبيبي .. وتتحب
على قد ماسارقاك الغربة
لكن ليك قلب حنون
مش 
زي ولاد الكلب
اللي نسيونا زمان
حلوة مرتك وعويْلاتك
 زوجتك و أطفالك
والاّشبهنا..؟
سميتهم إيه؟
قالولي : آية ونور
ماعارفشي تجيب لك واد؟
والاّ أقولك : 
يعني اللي جبناهم..
نفعونا في الدنيا بإيه؟
غيرشي الانسان مغرور 
ولسه يامنة حاتعيش وحاتلبس
لمّا جايب لي قطيفةوكستور؟
كنت اديتهمني فلوس
اشتري للركبه دهان
آ..با..ي ما مجلّع قوي ياعبد الرحمان 
طب ده انا ليّا ستّ سنين
مزروعة في ظهر الباب
لم طلّواعلينا أحبة ولا أغراب
خليهم ...
ينفعوا
أعملهم أكفان !!
الأقمشة
كرمش وشي
فاكر يامنة وفاكر الوش؟
إوعى تصدقها الدنيا
غش ف غش !!
إذا جاك الموت يا وليدي
موت على طول
اللي اتخطفوا فضلوا أحباب
صاحيين في القلب
كإن ماحدش غاب
واللي ماتوا حتة حتة
ونشفوا وهم حيين ...
حتى سلامو عليكم مش بتعدي
من بره الأعتاب
أول مايجيك الموت .. افتح
أول ماينادي عليك .. إجلح
إنت الكسبان
إوعى تحسبها حساب ....
بلا واد .. بلا بت ...
ده زمن يوم مايصدق .. كداب !!
سيبها لهم بالحال والمال وانفد
أنجو بنفسك
إوعى تبص وراك
الورث تراب
وحيطان الأيام طين
وعيالك بيك مش بيك عايشين !!
يو.....ه يا رمان
مشوار طولان
واللي يطوِّله يوم عن يومه
يا حبيبي .. حمار !!
الدوا عاوزاه لوجيعة الركبة
مش لطوالة العمر
إوعى تصدق ألوانها صفر وحمر
مش كنت جميلة يا واد؟
مش كنت وكنت
وجَدَعَة تخاف مني الرجال ..؟
لكن فين شفتوني ..؟
كنتوا عيال!
بناتي رضية ونجيةماتوا وراحوا
وأنا اللي قعدت
طيِّب يا زمان ..!
إوعى تعيش يوم واحد بعد عيالك
إوعى يا عبد الرحمان
في الدنيا وجع وهموم أشكال والوان
الناس مابتعرفهاش
أوعرهم لو حتعيش
بعد عيالك ما تموت .. !
ساعتها بس ...
حاتعرف إيه هوّه الموت !
أول مايجي لك .. نط !
لسه بتحكي لهم بحرى حكاية
فاطنة وحراجي القط..؟
آ.. باي ماكنت شقي وعفريت
من دون كل الولدات
كنت مخالف ..
برّاوي..
وكنت مخبي في عينيك السحراوي
تمللي حاجات
زي الحداية ..
تخوي ع الحاجة .. وتطير
من صغرك بضوافر واعرة .. ومناقير
بس ماكنتش كداب
وآديني استنيت في الدنيا
لما شعرك شاب ..!
قِدِم البيت
اتهدت قبله بيوت و بيوت
وأصيل هوه
مستنيني لما أموت .. !
حاتيجي العيد الجاي؟
واذا جيت
حاتجيني لجاي؟
وحتشرب مع يامنة الشاي .؟؟
حاجي ياعمة
وجيت
لالقيت يامنة ولا البيت

انشاء الله لنا عودة
مع جوابات الاسطي حراجي الجط
اربع ساعات كاملة
بصوت الابنودي*

----------


## الأدهم

هدية قيمة من إبن طيبة الطيب لناس المنتدى الطيبين

أسعدك الله بما أسعدتنا .. ومنتظرين مايجد من الديوان

تقبل تحياتنا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأدهم
					
				
هدية قيمة من إبن طيبة الطيب لناس المنتدى الطيبين

أسعدك الله بما أسعدتنا .. ومنتظرين مايجد من الديوان

تقبل تحياتنا


اهلا اخي الحبيب الادهم
ردك دليل علي حسك المرهف

في المداخلة التالية
جميع جوابات الاسطي حراجي القط
اسمع و اقرا للابنودي
و هو يؤرخ لنا فترة بناء السد
و كيف تحول جزء منا من فلاحين الي صنايعية(اسطوات)
اقرا و اسمع كيف كانت تعيش قري الصعيد و ماذا كانت اهتماماتهم
ليست جوابات اخي الفاضل نقراها و نسمعها ثم نبتسم علي هذه اللهجة الصعيدية المحببة الي قلوبنا جميعا و انما وثائق لمن يريدها ان تكون كذلط

تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*موعدنا الان مع

جوابات الاسطي حراجي الجط
كل الجوابات اللي كانت بين فاطمة احمد عبدالغفار من جبلاية الفار و الاسطي حراجي القط

لشاعرنا عبدالرحمن الابنودي

اسمع

جوابات الاسطي حراجي القط 1
جوابات الاسطي حراجي القط 2
جوابات الاسطي حراجي القط 3
جوابات الاسطي حراجي القط 4

اقرا

جوابات حراجى القط 
العامل فى السد العالى لزوجته فاطمة عبد الغفار 

الجواب الاول

أما بعد .. لذا كنت هاودت كسوفي ع التأخير
سامحيني يا فطنه في طول الغيبه عليكم 
وأنا خجلان .. خجلان .. وأقولك يا زوجتنا أنا خجلان منكم ..
من هنا للصبح ..
شهرين دلوقت .. 
من يوم ما عنيكي يا فاطنه .. بلت شباك القطر ..
لسوعتي بدمعك ضهر يديَ
لحضتها قلت لك :
(( قبل ما عوصل عتلاقي جوابي جي ... ))
نهنهتي .. وقلتي لي بعتاب:
(( النبي عارفاك كداب .. نساي
وعتنسى أول ما عتنزل في أسوان .. ))
حسيت واليد بتخطفها يد الجدعان
بالقلب ف جوفي ما عارف ان كان بردان .. دفيان
والبت عزيزه والواد عيد
قناديل في الجوف .. زي ما بتضوي .. بيقيد ..
.......... والقطر إتحرك ..
وقليبي بينتقل من يد لإيد .
والقطر بيصرخ ويدَودِو
اتدلدلت بوسطي من الشباك ..
( خذي بالك م الولد .. راعي عزيزه وعيد )
والقطر صرخ ورمح لكإنه داس على بصة نار ..
ولقطت الحس قريب .. قد ما كنتي بعيد :
(قلبي معاك يا حراجي هناك في أسوان ..)
...........................
ورميت نفسي وسط الجدعان .. وبكيت ..
وبلدنا اللي كنا بنمشيها ف نص نهار
كان القطر في لحضه .. فاتها بمشوار .
سامحيني يا فطنه على التأخير ..
ولو الورقه يا بت الخال تكفي 
لأعبي لك بحر النيل والله بكفيِ 
وختاماً ليس ختام ..
بابعت لك ِ 
ليكي ولناس الجبلايه ولبتي عزيزه والواد عيد
ألف سلام
الى زوجتنا المصونة والدرة المكنونة 
فاطمة عبد الغفار 
فى منزلنا القايم بجبلاية الفار
..
رد الجواب من فاطمة ..
.
الى زوجى الغالى 
الاسطى حراجى العامل فى السد العالى
وصلنا جوابك
شمينا فيه ريحة الأحباب .. ربنا ما يوري حد غياب ..
مش أول مره البسطاوي يخطي عتبة الدار ؟؟
عمرنا يا حراجي .. ما جلنا جواب .
النبي ساعة مرزوق البسطاوي .. ما نده ..
كده زي ما كون .. دقت في حشايا النار .
وكإن العمر بيصدق .. بعد ما كان كداب ..
اتأخرت مسافه كبيرة كبيرة علي 
عارف فاطنه يا حراجي لاليها عايل .. ولا خي .
ليه تتأخر كده يا حراجي .. ؟
طب والنبي كأن ورقتك دي 
أول قنديل بتهز ف جوف الدار .
أول ندعة ضو.
الدار من غيرك يا أيو عزيزه .. هو .
وعزيزه وعيد ..
من غيرك يا حراجي زي اليُتما في العيد .
الواد على صغره حاسس بالغربه والبعد .
ولا عاد حتى بيطلع يلعب في القمَارى مع الولِد .
اطلع وأخش .. أطلع وأخش القاه .. غيمان 
وكأنه محروق له دكان .
ويقوللي : (( فين يامه أسوان .. ؟ 
وأبا سابنا ليه يا مه ؟ ما يمكن زعلان .. ؟ ))
شهرين يا بخيل ؟ 
ستين شمس وستين ليل ؟
النبي يا حراجيما أطول قلبك 
لاقطع بسناني الحته القاسيه فيه
..........................
كل الجبلايه تسلم فرداً فرد ..
م الحاج ((( طِلب حامد )) لعيلة بيت (( علي سعيد ))
وانشالله يا حراجي ما يوريني فيك يوم
وانشالله تكون تعلمت ترد قوام .
ومادام احنا راسيين ع العنوان
والله ما حنبطل بعتان..
مفهوم..أسوان
زوجي الغالي
لاوسطى حراجي القط ..
العامل في السد العالي..

..
الجواب الثاني

الجوهره المصونه 
والدره المكنونه 
زوجتنا فاطنه أحمد عبد الغفار
يوصل ويسلم ليها
في منزلنا الكاين في جبلاية الفار
أما بعد ..
فهذا تاني خطاب ..
باعتين طيه ما قدرنا المولى عليه ..
وعنبعتلك في ظرف الجمعه .. طرد 
الطرحه والجزمه بتوعك ..
وكساوي عزيزه وعيد . 
دورت الحسبه ف راسي وقلت يا واد يا حراجي ..
هو يعني قانون العيل ما يدوقشي الكسوه ..
غير في العيد ؟
أمال كيف العيل حيحس أبوه جنبه 
إذا كان الأب .. بعيد .. ؟ 
بقى أول ما دلقنا يا فاطنه بابور السد على محطة إسوان
أنا والجدعان
حسيت بالدوخه 
مش أول مره باسيب جبلاية الفار .. ؟
رحنا المكتب 
طبعنا البطاقات .. 
ومضينا على الورقات 
أه يا (( فطاني )) لو شوفتي الرجاله هْنِهْ 
قولي .. ميات .. أولوفات ..
بحر من ولاد الناس .. 
إللي من (( درجا )) واللي م (( البتانون ))
واللي من (( أصفون)) و (( التل))
جدعان .. زي عيدان الزان .. سايبن الأهل .
وتطلي في عين الواحد يا ولداه ع الغربه ..
عارفه يا مرتي الراجل في الغربه يشبه إيه .. ؟
عود دره وحداني .. في غيط كمون ..
حسيت بالخوف ناشع في عروقي زي البرد . 
قضينا الليله الأولانيه في أي مكان . 
العين مشقوقه..
والبال .. 
زي الغله اللي بتسرسب من يد الكيال 
وندهت عليكي قلت : انا بنده 
امعاني ؟
سامعيني يا عيال ؟
النبي لولا الخوف واللومه من الرجاله ..
لاركبت القطر وعدت 
قبل ما أروح لموظف
قبل ما أرد سؤال.
وقعدت أعقل نفسي وأقول : يا حراجي يا بوي 
أمال جيت ليه ؟
الخايف من الغربهة ما يجيش
اتحمل علشان كسوة عيد .. ورغيف العيش 
لكإنك ياخي رحت (( الديش )) 
من خوفي يا مرتي
قعدت أهدي الرجاله . 
فاطنه .. 
أول ما تفكي الخمسه جنيه
اطلعي ع الفور ..
وإدي حساب (( عمران )) وجنيه (( بمبة الصباغ ))
والباقي زيحوا بيه القارب
لما يعدلها الرحمن
سلمى ع الوِلد .. وع (( الحاج التايب ))
بلا كتر كلام ..
سلمي على كل اللي لينا فيهم نايب ..
وإوعي يا فطنه لما ارجع وأبص ف وش اللولاد ..
أعرف إن أبوهم كان غايب .
وإحنا هنا بنستنى الجوابات بفروغ صبر 
طول ما الجوابات رايحه وجايه .
اعتبري كإني باجي أشوفك..
والسلام....
...

رد الجواب

أسوان 
زوجي الغالي
لاوسطى حرجاي القط
العامل في السد العالي 
وصلنا الطرد وجانا المبلغ يا حراجي ..
أحياك الرب وأبقاك ألفين عام ..
ولا عاد يقطعلك عاده ولا حس..
ولا يقفل لك كف ..
ولا يطوي من قدامك سجادة الخير والسعاده ..
اما بعد ..
فإحنا وزعنا المبلغ زي ما قلت..
ولعلك ما تشغلش بالك فينا وتبقى في راحة بال ..
إحنا يا حراجي – بعيد الشر- إن ضاقت بينا الحال يكفينا ريال
كفايه علينا البسطاوي الظهر يخطي عتبة الدار 
غمبارح .. جانا (( الشيخ قرشي )) .. وخبط ع الباب ..
جه ساعة المغرب 
قاللي لا بدن ما نبص لعيد ..
قاللي : (( يا بت المرحوم ..
الواد لازمه الكتاب .. 
يو السوق ..
إتدلي هاتي له قلمين بوص .. ودواية .. ولوح )) ..
وضحك .. بعدين قاللي : (( لاحسن يطلع لوح ))
وأنا بيني وبينك يا حراجي عاوزاه يكبر
ويعوضنا عن الأهل ويعمل لنا قيمه ..
عاوزاه تكون قيمته ف جبلاية الفار قيمة القيمه ..
اللي بتقوله عن أسوان يا بوعيد ..
حكايه ولا حكايات أبو زيد ..
هيا يعني .. مش زي بلدنا .. ؟
أمال ناسها بيسووا إيه .. ؟
ما بيشتغلوش ليه ؟
وإنت .. طول عمرك راجل صاحب فاس 
فهمهاني دي 
لاحسن عامله في راسي زي الخبطه ..
كيف صاحب الفاس يصبح أوسطى .. ؟
صاحبك (( تكروني )) لما أتى بالطرد ..
شيعنا معاه الموجود ..
...............................................
في الليل يا حراجي تهف عليا ما عرف كيف ..
هففان القهوه .. على صاحب الكيف ..
وبامد إيديا في الظلمه ألقاك جنبي ..
طب والنبي صُح ومش باكدب يا حراجي .
وباحس معاك إن الدنيا لذيذه .
كيف حال (( عبد العال التابه )) و (( على اب عباس ))؟ ..
وقوللي يا حراجي ..
بتاكل كيف . ؟ وبتلبس إيه ؟ وبتقلع إيه ؟ 
بتنام فين ؟
قاعد في المطرح مع مين ؟
مين اللي بيغسلك توبك 
وبتتسبح فين .. ؟ 
...............................................
في نهاية القول ..
أنا رح أشيع عيد ع الكتاب ..
فا إبعت له ووصيه على شد الحيل ..
وجميع الناس في الجبلايه 
عايزين لك كل سعاده وخير ..
وبيتمنولك تاني ترجع في السلامه ..
تعمر مصطبتك ..
وتقيد اللنضه في الدار 
والسلام
.......
الجواب التالت

زوجتنا فاطنه أحمد عبد الغفار
يوصل ويسلم ليها
في منزلنا الكاين في جبلاية الفار
مشتاق ليكي شوق الأرض لبل الريق ..
شوق الزعلان .. للنسمه .. لما الصدر يضيق 
مشتاق .. وإمبارح ..
قاعد .. قدامي عِرق حديد.. وف يدي الفحار ..
غابت عن عيني الحته اللي أنا فيها..
وغابوا الأنفار 
تحت النفق .
الضلمه يا فاطنه 
بتساعد على سحب الفكر
..
تلاقيكي ولا عارفه الأنفاق.
ولقيت نفسي يا فاطنه طيره مهاجره
والطيره جناحها محتار
ولقيت نفسي على بوابة جبلاية الفار ..
باخد الأحباب بالحضن 
كانس كل دروب الجبلايه بديل توبي
طاوي كفوفي وباخبط بيهم على صدر الدار
قلتلي لي مين ؟
مسيت الدمعه ف حزنك بإيدي..
مسيت الدمعه اللي ف حزنك ..
ماعرف خدتك في حضاني ولا إنتي خدتيني ف حضنك
وعزيزه وعيد حواليا بيشدوا الجلابيه
ويشموا ف غيبتي وفي إيديا..
وقعدت بيناتكم .. وبكيت .. وضحكت
لما لمحت عصايتي وتوبي .. وفاسي .. ومداسي
يمكن ساعه .. وقف اللمهندس على راسي ..
ولمس كتفاتي بصابعه .. قمت لفوق ..
طبطب على كتفي ..
وخدني من يدي بره النفقات في النور ..
ضيعنا نص نهار ..
وسألني .. قلت الشوق 
قاللي إسمع يا حراجي أقولك ..
ويا فاطنه قعد يحكي ويتكلم ..
ألقط كلمه وميه تروح ..
وكلام .. م اللي يرد الروح ..
وحكى لي عن أسوان والسد ..
وحكى لي عن اللفرنج وعن حرب المينا..
في الجوابات الجايه يا فاطنه عاقولك وإحكي لك ..
اما عن نفسي .. فأنا لا بخيل ولا شي ..
كيف اللي ف قلبي بس يا ناس .. أرويه في جواب .. ؟
أما عن عيد ..
فأنا من بدري يا فاطنه قلت يروح الكتاب ..
وأقل ما فيها ..
عيفُك الخط ويحفظ له كام سوره
والأمر ده بس يا فاطنه يعوز شوره .. ؟
على خيرة الله ..
ووصلنا فطيرك ..
قعمزت ما بين الرجاله وكلناه ..
يعني أنا دقته .. ؟
والنبي بعنيا قعدت أتفرج ع الرجال بياكلوه
كنا طالعين م الشغل نشر عرق ..
بت يا فاطنه ..
النبي في الدنيا .. ما فيه واحده بتسوى فطيره زيك ..
شفت ده في عنين الرجاله ..
سلاماتي لكل اللي يقولك شحوال حراجي 
وسلامي لعزيزه وعيد ..
أما نه عليكي لحين ماجي ..
والسلام..

رد الجواب

الى زوجى الغالى 
الاسطى حراجى العامل فى السد العالى
أما بعد ..
فنعرفكم .. إحنا بخير ..
ولا يلزمنا إلا رؤية وجه الغايبين ..
(( مرزوق البسطاوي )) .. مرته وضعت .. حدفت ولدين 
وجوابك وصل الجبلايةإمبارح ..
لكن مرزوق .. ما سرحشي غير اليوم ..
وما دنتو في صحه وعال ..
إحنا ما يلزمناش .. أكتر من ورقه في ظرف ..
ناس الجبلايه كبيراً وصغيراً عاوزين رؤياك .
قوللي يا حراجي بحق ..
عامل كيف بس ف ليل الفرقه .. ؟
واللهي ما خش دماغي حاجه من اللي كاتبه في الورقه ..
ويا خوفي عليك ..
بيقولوا فيه ناس .. ماتوا في اللي إسمه السد ..
طمنا عليك يا حراجي .
.........................................
قسمنا مع بيت العطار .. بلح النخله الشرك ..
إذا كان لازمك منه يا حراجي .. إبعت قول ..
مش راح تاجي .. ؟
طالقالك في البيت فروج ..
علشان لما تعود م الأسوان دي .. تلاقي لك حتة لحم ..
وإم (( علي أب عباس )) مشغوله عليه ..
بدري ما راسلهاش ليه ؟
أهي طول اليوم .. قاعده على العتبيه إيد على خد ..
وماسكه عود قش بتبكي وتخطط في تراب الدرب ..
طمنا عليه يا حراجي يرضيك المولى ..
وإذا كان عال وف خير ..
الضحك مع الجدعان .. ولا رساله لامه المشغوله أولى .. ؟
قلب الأم أصابه الشوق يا بوعيد ..
يبقى أسخن من رمال القياله لما يقيد
يبقى عش خراب بيسرخ على طيره ..
وعلى أب عباس عارف أمه .. 
مالهاش في الدنيا غيره ..
وإمبارح كانت وسط الحريمات ..
قاعده تمسح دمعتها .. ف طرحتها وتقول :
اللي مانعني من الموت ..
اليوم اللي أشوف (( علي )) فيه متهني وفاتح بيت ..
يومها أقول للدنيا ضحكت عليكي
خلاص غوري ..
........................................
قولله يشيع يا حراجي .. الناس زعلانه ..
كل الجبلاي واخده في خاطرها منه ..
وإمه عنيها كستها الدخانه ..
أختك (( نظله ))
رجعت بيت الحاج ركابي إمبارح من (( درجا ))
قالت جايه تريح عند خالاتها وحتولد في اللي يهل ..
يا حراجي .. جوابك بيرد الميه للزور الناشف ويبل .
ده إحنا عايشين هنا ع السيره ..
وزادنا الأخبار ..
والسلام


........

اخر جواب 

الى زوجتنا المصونة والدرة المكنونة
اما بعد
قولى يا فاطنه للى بنقوللـُه وللى مبنقللـّوش..
الدنيا مش عيش بس ولا قروش.
ولا غيطان وفروش..
قولى يا فاطنه للـكل..
ان احنا كنا هبل.. وضيعنا العمر فاشوش.
حتقولى عليا اتجننت ولا عييت
ويا ريتنى مارحت الداهيه اللى اسمها اسوان..
ولا كنت طلعت من البيت.
لا يا فاطنه اللى بيقول الكلام ده ..
هوه حراجى اياه..
بس اللى قلب راسى يا فاطنه مش سهل ..
طب وحياة ولادى ساعات اصحى فى الليل..
عينى تتمط يا فاطنه وارقبكم بين النجم..
واعرف ان احنا مكـناش أهل .
طب كيف أهل يا فاطنه ..
وحياة اولادى يا بت الخال حاتجن .
قال أهل .. (( ونبيهه بت المنزوع ))
مره اتشاكلت قدامى مع ام الملوى .. وانفتح الموضوع.
وتقوللها يا حزينه
يا للى أبوكى مات م الجوع .
والدنيا يا فاطنه فى البر التانى ..
قالبه الدنيا .
ما هو ده اللى مغرفتلى كيانى ..
ومدوِّر لى راحة راسى ومخلينى زى ما كون واحد تانى.
(( نبيهه المنزوع )) فى البر التانى من الدنيا..
لبست بادله يا فاطنه سامعانى؟ لبست بدله .
و ِنزْلت وسط المـكن المتخـبِّـل تربط وتحل .
إحنا يا فاطنه فين م الدنيا.. ؟
فين مخ الدنيا الجبار ..
ما عرفشي كيف جبلاية الفار .. ؟
ليه أم على اب عباس ملحوده حداكى فى الدرب . . 
وقاعده تخطط فى ترابه وتعدِّد . ؟
ياهل الدنيا . . ام على اب عباس بتعدد وبتبـكى . .
لإن على قاعد وسطينا .
طب تاجى تبص فى وشه 
والنبى بقى زى اللى بيسوقوا مراكب شحن ف بحر المينا 
يا ناس .
ينعل أم عباس واللى جاب ام على اب عباس .
ده الراجل من كتر اللى شافه بقـى شعره ا ُبْـيض .
وقال .. يكتب جوابات .. ؟
خليها هيه ف حالها وسط الحريمات .
دلوقت يا فاطنه .. مش قرشينها بيجوها .. ؟
خلاص .
دلوقت على اب عباس سُـكـَـرى ؟. . حشاش ؟
م الصنف اللى بيغوى النسوان . ؟
ده حتى بطل دلوقتى كرسى الدخان .
وحكاية الشوق الزايد ع الحد ده .. ممنوع .
سيبك من غربة جوزك واستنبهى للموضوع
ده انتى يا فاطنه نبيهه .
وان عيد اتعلـّم بكره ..
وقرا حكايتى فى الجرانين . .
يبقى عنـِدك علم .
طب والنبى من جهة الهدّه .. هدّه ..
لـكن راس الواحد زى ما كان بتلفّ ف حلم .
أما حكاية كيف صاحب الفاس يصبح أوسطى . .
مبسوط انا ع اللى عامله ف راسك زى الخبطه .
يبقى برضه رجايا منصان ..
وضرورى ماشيه يا فاطنه فى سكة فِهْـم .
لفى العياييل فى الليل م البرد . . 
ويقدّرنى على ما تخش الشتويه أنـِّقى لى حرام صوف .
شدى حيلك مع نفسك وولادك إعملى معروف . . 
واما يعدّلها المولى حناجى 
والسلام

لا ادرى ان كانت ردت عليه ام لا 
ام ارسل اخرى ام لا 
الى هنا 
فقد تعبت انا ...*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا جوبات جراحي الجط جميلة و بتعبر عن تغير حال البلد والناس فى وقت بناء السد وتركهم للفلاحة وانتقالهم للعمل فى السد كبنائين وصنايعية زى ما حضرتك قلت.
فيها كمان الإحساس بحب الناس البسيطة لبناء السد ،
واحتمالهم وإحساسهم بالغربة رغم أنهم فى نفس البلد .
الجوابات فيها حاجات كتير اوى وأحاسيس جميله للناس فى الوقت ده. 
تسلم ايدك على المجهود استمتعت جدا من قراءة الجوبات رغم انى قراءتها قبل كده لأكن مقدرتش ا قاوم جمال اللهجة الصعيدية وطريقة السرد الجميلة.
تقبل تحياتي.

----------


## sameh atiya

انا بحب الاستاذ عبدالرحمن الابنودى جدا
بجد شكرا استاذى معتز فطين
على مجهودك الدئم فى احضار كل ما هو جديد وغير موجود
كل الشكر موجه لشخصك الكريم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ معتز فطين 

سلمت وسلمت يداك علي هذا الموضوع المتميز .....
استمعت من قبل لعده رسائل منها ....
ولكني اليوم استمتعت أكثر بالأستماع اليها وقرائتها .......
لك خالص الشكر علي الجديد دائما مما تأتينا به ......
خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فعلا جوبات جراحي الجط جميلة و بتعبر عن تغير حال البلد والناس فى وقت بناء السد وتركهم للفلاحة وانتقالهم للعمل فى السد كبنائين وصنايعية زى ما حضرتك قلت.
> فيها كمان الإحساس بحب الناس البسيطة لبناء السد ،
> واحتمالهم وإحساسهم بالغربة رغم أنهم فى نفس البلد .
> الجوابات فيها حاجات كتير اوى وأحاسيس جميله للناس فى الوقت ده. 
> تسلم ايدك على المجهود استمتعت جدا من قراءة الجوبات رغم انى قراءتها قبل كده لأكن مقدرتش ا قاوم جمال اللهجة الصعيدية وطريقة السرد الجميلة.
> تقبل تحياتي.



*الاخت الفاضلة مصراوية 
بارك الله لنا فيما كتبت
تحليل نقدي رائع لما قراتي و ما سمعتي
لن نستطيع ان نقاوم ان نسمع هذه اللهجة الصعيدية المحببه و خاصة ان يكون المتحدث بها الابنودي
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					
				
انا بحب الاستاذ عبدالرحمن الابنودى جدا
بجد شكرا استاذى معتز فطين
على مجهودك الدئم فى احضار كل ما هو جديد وغير موجود
كل الشكر موجه لشخصك الكريم


اهلا بيك اخي الحبيب سامح
سعيد لان مجموعة الاشعار اسعدتك
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليلة عشق
					
				
الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ معتز فطين 

سلمت وسلمت يداك علي هذا الموضوع المتميز .....
استمعت من قبل لعده رسائل منها ....
ولكني اليوم استمتعت أكثر بالأستماع اليها وقرائتها .......
لك خالص الشكر علي الجديد دائما مما تأتينا به ......
خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق


الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
بارك الله لنا فيك
نعم اختي الفاضلة من يقرا للابنودي يستمتع بما يقر فما بالك من يستمع اليه
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الممتع

وشكرا لك على المجهود الرائع

وأسعدك الله كما أسعدتنا

مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى

*

----------


## الأدهم

بكل إعتزاز .. لك كل تقدير .. وكل الود .. والعرفان .. لشخصك الودود المعطاء .. أنت قدمت لنا وجبة دسمه إلى جانب أن جمعت بذكاء محبى الرجل الذى لاأبالغ حين أصفه بالأسطورة .. ولعلى لاأفاجئك حين أقول أننى بل أننا منتظرين ومنتظرين ومنتظرين .. وعلى قدر أولى ..... الله يقويك ومشكور .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحلى كلمة
					
				
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الممتع

وشكرا لك على المجهود الرائع

وأسعدك الله كما أسعدتنا

مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى




الاخت الفاضلة احلي كلمة
بارك الله لنا فيك اؤمن علي دعاؤك و ادعو لك بمثله
شاكر مرورك الطيب
تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأدهم
					
				
بكل إعتزاز .. لك كل تقدير .. وكل الود .. والعرفان .. لشخصك الودود المعطاء .. أنت قدمت لنا وجبة دسمه إلى جانب أن جمعت بذكاء محبى الرجل الذى لاأبالغ حين أصفه بالأسطورة .. ولعلى لاأفاجئك حين أقول أننى بل أننا منتظرين ومنتظرين ومنتظرين .. وعلى قدر أولى ..... الله يقويك ومشكور .


اهلا بيك اخي الحبيب ادهم
شاكر لك اهتمامك المحمود و مرورك الطيب
اقدم لك و للاخوة الافاضل في المداخلة التالية
رائعة الابنودي
بغداد
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مع رائعة الابنودي

بغداد

استمع 

هنا


اقرا


مهما أقول أو تقول..
إيه راح يفيد الكلام؟..
حكامنا صاحبوا العدو..
وإحنا رحنا ننام
قالو لنا: »حنحلها إحنا في خمس تيام
آدي بداية انهيار الأمة قدامنا
بعنا حقيقتنا وسكنّا في أوهامنا
عشنا وزادنا الخطب..
كرهتنا أحلامنا
أنا ما بنيت الدار إلاَّ لاحارب
ودار بلا حربٍ... عليا حرام!!..
......
مهما أقول أو تقول..
إيه راح يفيد الكلام؟
مش قالوا حنحلها إحنا في خمس تيام؟..
آدي العراق منطرح ع المقصلة.. بناسُه..
مستني حكم الغريب الجاي... بمداسه
يدوس علي الأمة.. وتسممنا أنفاسه
واحنا بنسأل: »صحيح فيه حرب يا اخواننا«؟...
وقال صحيح.. طامعة أمريكا في بترولنا؟؟..
مش هيه كانت صديقتنا.. كما فهمنا؟..
يا أمة.. جزم العدو.. دايسة علي رقابنا
وازاي بنسعد قوي.. في كل ما داسوا؟..
......
وآدي العراق منطرح ع المقصلة بناسُه
وكأننا إحنا.. ولا أهله..... ولا ناسه!!..
بيننَّا ما بين الدمار.. الدُّوس علي الأزرار
وتبتدي الكاِرثَة وتصعْد جبال النار
أمريكا.. في كل ساعة.. تبدّل الأعذار
والأمة قاعدة بتتفرج وتتشكك...
تشوف صورها علي الشاشات تقوم تضحك
وتسألك.. تفقعك.. وتقول: »صحيح فيه ضرب«؟..
من كتر ما نعسنا في الضلة.. نسينا الحرب
نقفلها م الشرق يفتحها علينا الغرب
عدو.. ما بينامش لا في الليل.. ولا في
نهار!!..
......
بينّا ما بينه.. يا دوب دوسه علي الأزرار
وتبتدي الكارثة وتشعلل جبال النار!!..
أمريكا يمّ العراق زاحفة بلا قوانين
زي إسرائيل اللي قاتلة ولادنا في فلسطين
لاتنين علي نية.. ريحة الدم.. هيه الدين
جايين.. معاهم سلاح يقتل بلا تنشين
واحنا اللي إيدنا بلا حِتة عصايةْ توت
واللي أخدنا خلاص علي ابتسامة الموت
متلطشين م اللي مش فايت وم اللي يفوت
وسلاحنا طوب.. إنما.. إحنا اللي متَّهمين!!
......
وامريكا يم العراق زاحفة بلا قوانين
زي إسرائيل اللي قاتلة الشعب في فلسطين!!
قال إحنا لؤما قوي وقال ايه نتحايل
وقال بنخفي السلاح.. في الضل لو مايل
في لقمة الطفل أو في مشية الحامل
سلاح رهيب.. مستخبي فيه دمار شامل
يا ريت يا سيدي ما كانش الحال بقي مايل
ولا كنا نتسول التأييد من الغربا
والجرح يوسع يوماتي لاطب ولا طببا
وأقلها كلب.. يشتمنا.. ويتطاول!!
......
قال إحنا لؤما قوي ع الحيلة نتحايل
وقال بنخفي السلاح في الضل لو مايل

وإحنا ضعفا... بنصرخ.. زي طفل غريق
قوِّتنا ضاعت ما بين الكرْه والتفريق
وكل دولة تلاتة متر.. عاملة فريق
قال ده أخويا اللي لعدوي.. أعز صديق
يحب وش العدو.. وش العرب لأه
ياكل طعام العدو.. لقمة اخوه.. لأه
يلبس قماش العدو.. وقطن أخوه لأه
تقوله: »أهلاً«.. يروح يشكيك لأعداءك
قول رأيك ايه لما تصبح أمتك.. داءك؟
تفطر بكاس العداوة كل يوم ع الريق!؟
......
وإحنا ضعنا.. بنصرخ زي طفل غريق
وكل دولة تلاتة متر.. عاملة فريق!!
السَّكرة راحت أهه.. وطلّت الفكرة
وكنا خايفين مجيئ بكرة.. وجه بكرة..
بدأوا بأرض الديانة: »القدس« و»الناصرة«
»بيت لحم« و»جنين« و»نابلس«. واسألوا »غزة«
أعز أولاد.. لأمة متاجرة في العزة
الركلة آخر مزاج.. والصفع له لذة
كل العذاب ده ولا عرفناش يا ناس نكره؟..
......
وكنا خايفين مجيئ بكرة وجه بكره
والسكرة راحت أهه وفضلت الفكرة
إشمعني يعني العراق ولافيش غير هوه
علشان تغير نظامه إنت بالقوة..؟
الأنظمة كلها.. ما بتختلفش يا أخ
مَد المواطن قفاه ومنعتوا آه أو أخْ
مش أنظمة.. في الحقيقة دي مجرد فخ
لو المواطن جمل بحملكم كان نخ
وكل حاكم لئيم.. براه.. غير جوه
......
واشمعني يعني العراق؟.. ولافيش غير هوه
علشان تغير نظامه إنت بالقوة؟..
قلنا زمان.. اعتدَي علي الكويت ظلماً
وكنا ضده... وقررنا يعود حتماً..
دلوقت لا راح علي أيسر ولا أيمن
حكايتكو يا الأمريكان ألغز من الألغاز
وف تبريراتكو المريبة باشم ريحة الجاز
الكدب علي وشكم.. ما ينقصوش برواز
شعب العراق لن يموت.. الموت لكم إنتم
إنتو اللي جرتوا عليه.. وانتو اللي أجرمتم
ولا راح نفوت تارنا مهما رجعتوا وبعدتم
يا دي الرئيس اللي علي قول الضلال.. أدمن
مطلوق علينا.. كأنك ديب جعان شارد
وجاي علينا.. بتتمطع قوي... وفارد
في »كوريا« نعجة وعلينا جاي عامل مارد
لا إنت عمي.. ولا أمي.. ولا الوالد
علشان تيجي لبلادي بكل أسلحتك
تنقذني م اللي حاكمني... كنت عينتك؟..
عارفك ما تعرف يا قاتل.. إلا مصلحتك؟
مش أنظمة!!. إنما.. قابلينها يا بارد!!
......
مطلوق علينا كأنك ديب رهيب شارد
في »كوريا« نعجة.. وعلينا.. جاي عامل مارد!!
أطفالنا ماتوا.. ولا سائلش عنهم حد
تحت البيوت قبل حتي ما البيوت تنهد
ونسألك إنت.. وكإنك نسيت الرد
الدنيا تطلع مظاهرات والهتاف بيقول
واللي في مخك في مخك.. لا يهمك قول
قلبك علي إسرائيل وعينيك علي البترول
واخدينها إحنا هزار.. وانت واخدها جد!!
......
أطفالنا ماتوا ولا سائلش عنهم حد
والدنيا تسأل.. وكأنك نسيت الرد
آدي العراق القريب م القلب راح منا
بعيد بعيد.. ابتعاد النار عن الجنة
واحنا زي النُّظُم.. خطبة.. وقفِّلنا
ونرجعوا للبيوت تاني بنتمنظر....
الطيارات بالدانات والشاشة بالمنظر..
وإحنا لا حوله ولا يعذرنا من أنذر
ولا في عرق اتنفض فينا ولا أَنَّه
......
آدي العراق القريب م القلب راح منا
بعيد بعيد.. ابتعاد النار عن الجنة
خلاص نسينا النضال.. اليوم نقول بغداد
وبكره حنقول كذا.. وبعده ياما بلاد
واحنا كما المربوطين.. في أوتد الأوتاد
الشهدا بيموتوا يومياً قصاد العين...
من تحت عينيك عيون شايفانا يا فلسطين
أميرة إنتي ما بتلوميناش.. تلومي مين؟
ما ظنش اللي شبهنا تجوز لهم رحمة
إذا بدم البلاد... بيلونوا الأعياد!!
......
خلاص نسينا النضال.. اليوم نقول بغداد
وبكره حنقول كذا.. وبعده ياما بلاد!!
يا أمة قومي بقي.. ده انتي فضحتينا...
الأمريكان سكنوا مش وسطينا.. لأفينا
والاّ اليهود اللي سرقوا حتي أغانينا
حرتوا الأراضي وقتلوا هناك أعز الولد
الشهدا أكوام علي الأكتاف.. إوعي تعد
أبدان جميلة.. بتاكلها النسور والحِدّ
إحنا انتهينا... تعالوا ياللي بعدينا!!
......
يا أمة قومي بقي لأحسن فضحتينا....
الأمريكان سكنوا مش وسطينا.. لأفينا!!
ياللي في عُسري وضيق اليد نسيتونا
أهي الفلوس نفسها.. حاتروح لأعادينا
بترول أراضي العدو ده اللي في أراضينا.!!
شفتوش كده؟ والبلاد ممنوع نحميها
نحميها من مين؟ دي مش أراضينا.. أراضيها
هوه بسلاحه المميت.. جاي ينزرع فيها
وانتو.. بدخان صمتكم يا أهلي عميتونا
......
ياللي في عسري وضيق اليد نسيتونا
أهو جه ياكلكوا اللي علي حربه انتو لُمْتونا!!
يا أمة ترمي ضميرها للكلاب.. ببلاش
يا أمة قبلت مصيرها (خدمة الأوباش)
كله كلام.. لا انتماء.. ولا وطن.. ولا دين
قاعدين سنين تحلموا بظهور (صلاح الدين)
ماكان ما بينكم قتلتوه انتو يا فالحين
كل اللي صدوا العدو.. راحوا ومش راجعين
ولا »صلاح دين« يا ناس ولا حتي زفت الطين
الحي ميت يا ناس أما اللي ميت عاش
......
يا أمة ترمي ضميرها للكلاب ببلاش
يا أمة قبلت بفرحة.. خدمة الأوباش
ما اعادش إلا انتظار الموت.. يا إما نقوم
نسجد في ساحة النضال وعن البلاهة نصوم
لو الدما تبقي بحر.. في دمنا.. حنعوم
إزاي يعيش الوطن.. من غير رجال تحميه؟
تموت وتحيا معاه.. تموت وتحيا ليه..
كإن ابن العرب مولود يا ناس.. مهزوم
......
ماعادش إلا انتظار الموت يا إما نقوم
نحمي الوطن بالصدور.. ونفجر المكتوم
كل الشوارع بتصرخ في المدن بجنون
توقّف الحرب.. تفضح فكرة المجنون
في أوروبا حتي ف أميركا.. لأ في كل الكون..
إلا احنا إرتحنا قدام أي تليفزيون
آدي العراق في طريقها للغرق يابا
واحنا حواليه خُطبنا فجة... كدابة
نتخانقوا من غير سبب.. لأ فيه سبب طبعاً
وحنغرقوا في الزمن.. يا أمتي.... جمعاً
متملعنين... إنما... عدونا..... ألعن
قدَّامُه حملان.. لكين.. علي بعضنا ديابة!!
الكل عايز ساعات المؤتمر تمضي..
علشان ما يجري علي دار العدو.. يمضي
كإن بعضي ينازعني.. علي بعضي..
معظمنا هوه العدو.. يعني العراق يا هوه
مش أمريكان وانجليز.. إحنا اللي حنهدوه
واحنا اللي بتروله رايحين للعدو نِهْدوه
وبعده بترول جديد.. وبعده بترول جديد
وأنا منتظر مقتلي وإيدي علي خدي!!
......
الكل عاوز ساعات المؤتمر تمضي..
علشان ما يجري علي دار العد (يمضي)!!
أنا باهيب بالشباب.. إنسوا اللي قضُّوا العمر
يتكلموا ويخطبوا وسابوا سنينكو... تمُر...
ده انتو القلوب الفتية والوجوه السمر
ترضوا تبيعوا الوطن بتفاهة الغايات؟
وتبقوا إنتو وأعداء الوطن إخوات؟
متربصة بيكو أم العولمة والجات
تتمِسْحوا م الكون كما مسحوا الهنود الحمر
......
أنا باهيب بالشباب انسوا اللي قضّوا العمر
يتكلموا ويخطبوا وسابوا سنينكو تمر
يا أمة قومي.. وانتي يا مصر.. ماتونِّيش
وإلا عشرين سنة.. حاتمر زي مافيش
تعلا اليفط أعلا ميادين أمة الإسلام
شركة إسرائيلية اهه لصناعة الأقلام
واستديو صهيون هنا لصناعة الأفلام
والمصنع الإسرائيلي لعلبة الورنيش
......
يا أمة قومي وإنتي يا مصر ماتونيش
بغداد.. يا أم التاريخ والحكمة والأشعار
بغداد يا أم القصور والنخل والأنهار
ماعادش إلا الصمود الليل في آخره نهار
دافعي بشرف واتركي للأمة طعم العار
ملو التاريخ.. الفصول صادقة وكدابة
سنتين تقدَّم.. وألف.. نعودوا للغابة
الأمة فيها فرح لأزمله ندابه
الدنيا كلتها تهتف باسمِك المظلوم
بكره الجراح تندمل.. عُمر الظلام مايدوم
أطفالك اللي التاريخ حيحكي قصتهم
ونساكي في صبرهم. الدنيا نسيتهم
يا دي العراق العريق صحّي العرب م النوم
يا طاعم المحرومين.. إزاي تبات محروم.؟
ومهما كانوا الطغاة.. الدار لأهل الدار
الدار لأهل الدار
الدار لأهل الدار

لنا عودة مع روائع اخري مقروءة و مسموعة
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## الأدهم

والله ياأخى ما عارفين نشكرك إزاى ..
 أسعدتنا .. 
الله يسعد أوقاتك .. 
مع تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأدهم
					
				
والله ياأخى ما عارفين نشكرك إزاى ..
 أسعدتنا .. 
الله يسعد أوقاتك .. 
مع تحياتى 


اهلا بيك اخي الحبيب ادهم
اوئمن علي دعاؤك و ادعو لك بمثله
يسعدني مرورك المتواصل
في المداخلة القادمة انشاء الله اول قصيدة كتبها الابنودي مسموعة و مقروءة
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## شرفنطح2007

ا المحترم لا يأتى الا بالمحترم

----------


## ابن البلد

الله الله الله 
تسلم أيديك بجد حاجه جميلة جدا
 :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرفنطح2007
					
				
ا المحترم لا يأتى الا بالمحترم


اهلا بيك اخي الفاضل شرفنطح
اسعدني مرورك الجميل
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
الله الله الله 
تسلم أيديك بجد حاجه جميلة جدا



الاخ الفاضل احمد صلاح
نورت الموضوع
سعيد جدا بالمرور
تحياتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و دلوقتي اقدم لكم اول ما كتب الابنودي
قصيدة بعنوان

ابتسم قلبي الجريح

كتبها و عمره 16 سنة
لتحميل القصيدة

ابتسم قلبي الجريح


انشاء الله لنا عودة مع
قصيدته
القدس*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
والله انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على هذه الروائع للشاعر عبد الرحمن الابنودى اشكرك جدا مره اخرى

----------


## الأدهم

جهد مشكور ينم عن شخصية كريمة .. دمت ودام فضلك ابن طيبة

----------


## نشــــوى

*السلام عليكم 
شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والله بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى
على الموضوع
سلام*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة om elbnaat
					
				
السلام عليكم
والله انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على هذه الروائع للشاعر عبد الرحمن الابنودى اشكرك جدا مره اخرى 


اهلا باختي الفاضلة ام البنات
اسف علي التاخير في الرد
لا شكر علي واجب 
يسعدني دائما مرورك الطيب
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأدهم
					
				
 
جهد مشكور ينم عن شخصية كريمة .. دمت ودام فضلك ابن طيبة



اهلا بك اخي الفاضل ادهم
الفضل لله تعالي
ان هي الا محاولة لمشاركة الاخرين فيما استمتع به من لهجة محببة و كلمات عبقرية
تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارتحــــال
					
				
السلام عليكم 
شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والله بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى
على الموضوع
سلام


اهلا بالاسماعيلية و اهلها
اهلا ارتحال تسعدني مشاركتك
و لا شكر علي واجب
تحياتي*

----------


## الفهد البرونزى

الفاضل معتز

عندما

 يختلط طين مصر بماء النيل فى سماء الصعيد

فهذا هو الابنودى

وعندما

تجتمع البساطة مع العمق مع الصدق

فهذا هو الابنودى


خطابات بسيطة تسجل بكل صدق وامانة تاريخ عواطف وقيم تندثر لتحل محلها عواطف وقيم اخرى

للأسف الى الاسوء


موش عارف اقول لك اية يا ابن طيبة الطيبة

احيانا اشعر ان كلمات الشكر تبخسك حقك


ابوعلى

----------


## السيدعباس

شكرا يا اخى على المجهود الرائع

----------


## الفهد البرونزى

معلش استاذنا الفاضل معتز

اذا كان ممكن وكانت متوفرة عندك الملفات الصوتية

ياريت تعيد رفعها تانى

لان جميع الروابط معطوبة

معلش استاذنا انا عارف انك مشغول جداا

بس اذا توفر لديك وقت
ابوعلى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معلش استاذنا الفاضل معتز
> 
> اذا كان ممكن وكانت متوفرة عندك الملفات الصوتية
> 
> ياريت تعيد رفعها تانى
> 
> لان جميع الروابط معطوبة
> 
> معلش استاذنا انا عارف انك مشغول جداا
> ...


*استاذنا الفاضل الفهد البرونزي*
*فيه مفاجاة جاية في مكتبة ابناء مصر*
*و هي الاعمال الكاملة للابنودي  كتب الكترونية pdf*
*و صوت mp3*
*الاعمال الكاملة* 
*و فقط علي ابناء مصر*

----------


## الأدهم

يابن طيبة ياغالى عطاءك الجميل كلنا فى انظاره 

دمت بخير عزيزى

----------

